# 2 cd set works why not my kernel?

## Piratetrader

Well still trying to figure out why my linux will boot up with the net on the 2CD set but not when I boot on my HD with the gentoo kernel-2.4.22. I even said yes to all the network stuff in the kernel and it wont work! Just dont under stand and starting to get real pissy about it! So if anyone has any ideas that have not gotten to me by the 5 topics I have posted allready on this subject. Please let me know. Because this is really starting to suck!

Thanx PT  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Piratetrader,

Please be more consise in your error reporting. 

What doesn't work?

It won't boot at all - where does it fail?

Networking doesn't work?

In what way ?

What does /sbin/ifconfig say?

What hardware do you have? can you spot the module with the liveCD boot?

Is it in your /lib/modules/<kernel_version> somewhere?

If you don't know your hardware, try /sbin/lspci

All that stuff will help your readers to help you

----------

## Piratetrader

I will have to type it all out so this will take a long time put here we go.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Networking doesn't work? 
> 
> In what way ? 
> 
> What does /sbin/ifconfig say?

 

lo          Link encap:Local Loopback

             inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

             inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

             UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

             RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

             TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

             collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

             RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0  (0.0 b)

I dont have the live boot CD I have the two cd set with everything on them one is 500 MB the other is 450 MB. When I load the first cd and it loads the 2.4.21 kernel; it set up the network auto matic and it works no extra work needed and when I check the lsmod it shows that it is using VIA rihno but when I load this to my kernel that I built from the 2.4.22 genkernel it still does not work on boot up with out the CD on the box.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you don't know your hardware, try /sbin/lspci

 

-bash: /sbin/ispci: No such file or directory

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What hardware do you have? can you spot the module with the liveCD boot? 
> 
> Is it in your /lib/modules/<kernel_version> somewhere?

 

This is my system that I am trying to install on. 

Pentium 4 2.66 gigs with 533 FSB 

Mach P4X400DA/DAP/DAZ MotherBoard 

512MEG DDR 400 PC3200 

SONY 16X DVD-ROM 

SONY 52x24x52x CD-R 

SONY FL-Drive 

80 GB 7200 IDE HD 

HP M70 monitor 

Asylum Nvidia Geforce FX5600 256MB AGP 325MHz GPU 

Connectors VGA,DVI,VIVO 

I have the 2CD set 20030830 set

PT

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Piratetrader,

OK  -  you have a network card that uses the VIA rhine chipset and it doesnt start on boot.

The driver module is called via-rhine.o.

Check with /sbin/lsmod to see if its loaded

(lsmod is LSMOD all lower case, not ISMOD)

No?

Do 

```
modprobe via-rhine
```

Yes?

Add via-rhine to /etc/modules.autoload, so it gets loaded at boot time.

If you don't have the module loaded - stop here

Continue only if all is well

You must be using DHCP since it all 'just works'(tm) with the CD

Edit  /etc/conf.d/net  so that everything is commented  out except

the line   *Quote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp"

 

Now try

```
 /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up
```

 that should bring up eth0.

What does 

```
 /sbin/ifconfig eth0 
```

 say now?

It should list eth0.

If not, its still broken. If it looks OK try it.

----------

## Piratetrader

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Piratetrader,
> 
> OK  -  you have a network card that uses the VIA rhine chipset and it doesnt start on boot.
> 
> The driver module is called via-rhine.o.
> ...

 

Totally cool it worked. all I had to do was modprobe via-rhine and then I /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and it worked thanxs.

Still dont understand because I set all the things in my kernel to yes and not M; so I thought that was all you had to do thought the modprobe was for modules only?

PT

----------

## Piratetrader

Ok one more small problem; It works and all but when I reboot the system it does not come up I have to modprobe again and then manully start the eth0 and that works all the time. I did add it to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4    via-rhine.0.

PT

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Piratetrader,

Exactly what did you put in /etc/modules.autoload via-rhine.0, via-rhine. ot just via-rhine?

Only the last one will work.

Have a look in  cd /etc/runlevels/default/ to see if net.eth0 is listed.

If not, you missed the rc-update step to add networking to your default runlevel when you did the install.

You will need to look up the rc-update command. Its  *Quote:*   

> rc-update add <something>  default

  but I forget the <something>

----------

## Piratetrader

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Piratetrader, 
> 
> OK - you have a network card that uses the VIA rhine chipset and it doesnt start on boot. 
> 
> The driver module is called via-rhine.o. 
> ...

 

This is why I thought via-rhine.o

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Piratetrader,
> 
> Exactly what did you put in /etc/modules.autoload via-rhine.0, via-rhine. ot just via-rhine?
> 
> Only the last one will work.

 

That was it I had via-rhine.o thought that was what need to be there but still dont understand why it has to be in that file its not a module its loaded as yes under the kernel options?

PT

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Piratetrader,

Try 

```
grep VIA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 to check your kernel config. (Note the full stop before config)

----------

## Piratetrader

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Piratetrader,
> 
> Try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is what is there

#CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

#CONFIG_SCSI_STAT_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

PT

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Piratetrader,

You shouldn't need the modprobe or /etc/modules.autoload entry.

----------

## Piratetrader

Thats what I thought but does not run with out it?

PT

----------

